# constipation, bloating, and lump in throat



## golden_mummy (Jul 26, 2013)

hey everybody. new to the board. what's up.

so i've had ibs for like 3+ years now. started out with some constipation that went away with eating better

and taking fiber supplements (metamucil), it got a little worse and so i started alternating Metamucil and

Mirilax, got a little worse from there (worse constipation, diarrhea, bad nausea) and doctors told me to

combine calcium polycarbophil (fiber supplement) and Mirilax to ease constipation. sort of works, gives me infrequent

bowel movements and diarrhea though.

this year my ibs has gotten way worse. i had acid reflux for the first time ever. now i have very bad headaches nearly all the time.

my head feels heavy and i feel pressure in my head all the time. i believe i have damaged my throat somehow (acid reflux? stress?) because

i feel a pressure the back of my throat nearly all the time like it's restricted. and this might sound weird but it's harder to talk and i feel like i don't have

the range my voice used to have. i feel like there is a lump in my throat basically.

the upper part of my stomach nearly always feels bloated, and it sometimes feels like there's food stuck in my throat.

sometimes now when i burp i throw up a little in my mouth. nothing seems to help any of these things. although i have

been slacking with my diet.

i take a probiotic everyday (not sure if it's a good one) and sometimes before meals i take a full spectrum plant enzyme.

this used to seem to help me digest food but now it doesn't seem to be working anymore.

i'm also technically on omeprazole and ranitidine for acid reflux (which i'm not even sure if i have anymore) but i do not take

it all the time because i'm on too many pills and i hate taking pills all the time. i'm also taking budesonide in a sinus rinse for my

headaches/sinus pressure, which i have really been slacking on doing. again, not sure if it is helping. and

like i said before i'm on fibercon and mirilax for my now VERY BAD constipation (bad bloating, pains).

so that's where i'm at. sorry this was so long, but there's a lot to tell. any responses or advice or if

you've heard of this type of stuff before let me know that would be awesome. thank you!


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi,

I know this post is pretty old, if anyone has the same issue and could reply. it will be great to see how they solved as well.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

Sounds like a combination of IBS and GERD.


----------

